# Some of the stable.



## colnagophiliac (Apr 11, 2018)

Not all of them are posted here. I have an interestimg Freccia f/s badged as a "playing card" also a Molteni 1972 ish. Definitely addicted!

Sorry, just noticed







poor image of the Nuovo Mexico. I'll try and add something better - beautiful bike, deserves respect!
What is your opinion of the Pista? many more pics on "Speedbicycles" ( Switzerland) virtual museum


----------

